# A stingray and a lil’ tiger



## Sid.lb (Apr 17, 2022)

I picked up a 5 speed stingray the other day…its a touch rough and definitely needs restored. The lil’ tiger was the first schwinn I ever bought, about 15 years ago. This was well before i knew anything about vintage schwinn, I just knew i liked it. I think i paid $20 at a yard sale. 
I always thought it would be fun to restore the tiger and make it shine. Just fun to hang in my shop. Chrome wheels…etc… 
So. Now that i have the 5 speed I want to do both at the same time. Im a violet fan and will paint both the same (sorry purists) so my questions are..Can someone recommend a plating service for the chrome? What about a source for seat coverings? Im thinking ill use sherwin williams automotive grade paint and have them computer match violet. Any reason not to do this? I know there are a couple resources for schwinn colors. But I have a commercial account and can get it much 
cheaper than $75 a pint. I have no problem spending money where I need to. However, this is something i enjoy on top of all my other hobbies and dont want to spend a fortune on it. Any advice/recommendations are much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## nick tures (Apr 18, 2022)

i use quality plating they do good work, seats i would send to Joe Crawford in Ohio had him do a few and they are perfect ! i would get some evaporust and a tub and dunk your chrome parts some will probably come back really nice and you wont have to chrome everything,  the tiger would clean up as is I wouldn't paint that, there's probably someone looking for that and its a earlier one to probably about a 1968 stingray looks like a 1975 - 1978 

Quality Plating​
Metal finisher in Whiteside County, Illinois
Address: 406 Oak Ave, Sterling, IL 61081
Hours:  Closed ⋅ Opens 8AM Tue
Phone: (815) 626-5223


----------



## Sid.lb (Apr 18, 2022)

nick tures said:


> i use quality plating they do good work, seats i would send to Joe Crawford in Ohio had him do a few and they are perfect ! i would get some evaporust and a tub and dunk your chrome parts some will probably come back really nice and you wont have to chrome everything,  the tiger would clean up as is I wouldn't paint that, there's probably someone looking for that and its a earlier one to probably about a 1968 stingray looks like a 1975 - 1978
> 
> Quality Plating​
> Metal finisher in Whiteside County, Illinois
> ...



Thank you! Im not too fond of evaporust. But i do have large electrolysis tank. I have actually never put chrome in it but i see no reason it would cause an issue. The lil tiger really is in good shape and ill probably take that advice. It hasnt been cleaned in the 15 years ive had it so thats probably a good start. I have some nos tires that i bought a while back. Ill call about the seat. With that, tires and and a good clean and polish it should be a nice lil original bike. Thanks!


----------



## nick tures (Apr 19, 2022)

Sid.lb said:


> Thank you! Im not too fond of evaporust. But i do have large electrolysis tank. I have actually never put chrome in it but i see no reason it would cause an issue. The lil tiger really is in good shape and ill probably take that advice. It hasnt been cleaned in the 15 years ive had it so thats probably a good start. I have some nos tires that i bought a while back. Ill call about the seat. With that, tires and and a good clean and polish it should be a nice lil original bike. Thanks!



your welcome good luck with the projects !


----------

